# Any arizona breeders left?



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi I'm getting ready to get into the dart frog hobby and I'm wondering if there are any respected breeders in the phoenix area? I will be constructing a large vivarium in the next three to six months for a display tank in my house. Having pdf's has been a life long dream of mine. Feel free to pm me if you want.

Thank you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

AZDR I think is fairly close to you. 
http://www.azdr.com/
Ed


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There are many of us here. 

Scott MacDonald
Tucson, AZ


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Does azdr still breed and sell frogs? They don't have anything posted for sale as of now. Also it looks like there is a reptile and frog show and sale in tucson in september, and a reptile show in phoenix later this year. Which of these shows would be best to see/get pdf's?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Isnt JoshK still in the area?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I was wondering that as well but I don't know. Anybody else know?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

There are quite a few here in the valley that lurke this board. Are you looking for something specific? I've got a pretty good idea who has what.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Right now I'm leaning towards leucs, but it is going to be a while until I get the actual frogs. I am wanting to have these as a display and have read that in general leucs display quite nicely and are active. I'm leaning towards a small group in either a 40b or a medium sized bowfront. These will be my first pdf's, right now I have a two year old Senegal Chameleon and a two year old male Veiled cham. I also have raised frogs and toads from tads in the past.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

When the time comes let me know, and if you need any help with anything in the meantime don't hesitate to ask. Your welcome to email or call, both are on our website. I'm happy to provide advice and assistance on your build, whatever I can do to help you enjoy this great hobby.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok thanks az trop! Lots of ideas in my head, just waiting on a few things to play out.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't buy wood from the local area message me and I can get you some nice pieces of manzanita. Since we aren't allowed to post vender feedback message me about AZDR and I can tell you whatever you want to know. The show in Tucson is good to see but only the first day as most of the vendors who sell frogs leave sunday. The one in PHX is nice to see also. But if you are looking for frogs or tank setups message me or Scott. We both live in Tucson and have tanks that can be seen at anytime. AZ Tropicals will also be your friend later on when you are ready, cause aaron is a really nice guy.


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

azdr is still in full force just not posting much on their website at the moment. Amanda has a lot of eggs, tadpoles and frogs morphing out the last time i went there. All my frogs have come from azdr. 

http://www.facebook.com/arizonadendrobateranch


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm here in AZ also. All the help i have found from locals have been awesome and really helpful. Joshk i believe is in California now. I have a group of 4 leucs right now and they are super active climbing on everything and always out. there definitely a good frog to have.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I just took advantage of the petco dollar a gallon sale and purchased my 40 gallon breeder. I have decided to do an upright tank so I can do more intricate background work! Since I chose the vertical tank all bets are off for which frog species. Good thing I have time to decide what I want. I might go with a pair of any given species to attempt to breed.... any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

They say a lot about different species prefer to on the ground or climb around. I have noticed that whatever you come up with the frogs will enjoy. I have a large enclosure in my store and my azur. climb all over the place and hangout in the broms up top or in the bottom. There is no pattern of where they seem to like most. All my frogs seem to take advantage of every inch of the enclosures i have.

Keep an eye out for the azdr open house. They will have some proven breeders and some groups.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

That is good to know. I also decided to go back and buy a 29 gallon from petco. I am going to get that up and running first, kind of a "safety" build before I build my display tank. Hopefully I can get that one running a bit sooner. I will most likely be moving in the beginning of 2012, so I want to build a tank that will be moveable without tearing down. I look forward to gaining knowledge from all of you in the near future. 

Thanks much!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

If you are thinking about getting your tank at Petco -you may be able to time it around their 1$/gallon sale !


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep I bought both tanks at Petco because of that : ) thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Just took advantage of Josh's Frogs 4th of july deal and free shipping over $60. Here's what I got to start it up!

Hydroton 25L (8/16 mm) HYD315 1 $24.99 
ABG mix (8 quart) 207 1 $11.99 
Cypress Knee 35 CK35 1 $6.99 
Cypress Knee 12 CK12 1 $6.99 
Cypress Knee 27 CK27 1 $6.99 
3 inch net cup HDNC300 5 $3.00 
12'' Clear Acrylic Piano Hinge 43 2 $4.78 
Live Oak Leaves 

Thanks for looking


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if freezing wood will kill all the bad "bugs" and such living in wood?! I was sent up north with my work and found my centerpiece for my viv. It is the outside bend off of a large knot. It is oak and about sixteen inches long and seven inches across. I work in a frozen truck that stays -20 degrees. The piece will be in the deep freeze for twenty hours or so. 

Thanks again!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd still bake it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

let it sent in water for a few hours then bake it. Freezing just hibernates the parasites and virus's only heating will usually help kill but not guaranteed. If the wood is pine or any sap producing tree don't use it as the sap WILL kill your frogs.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, I will bake it as well. The wood is oak, I have read on here it is safe to use.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I would highly recommend Amanda and Greg they run a tight ship and are amazing people.

azdr.com

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I have heard alot of good things about them, but they never got back to me after leaving multiple messages. I went with Aaron at Arizona Tropicals, he was very helpful. : )

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

hit up azdr on facebook! 


facebook.com/arizonadendrobateranch?ref=ts


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

AriZona Dendrobate Ranch

Open House

Date: Sunday, October 16th

Time: Stop by anytime between 12pm and 4pm

Where: email for directions

Phone: 480-775-4856

We would like to invite you to an AZDR Open House at our home in Mesa. We only open our home up a few times a year, so don't miss this rare treat to see our own personal set ups inside our house as well as our newly remodeled frog room! There will be door prizes and some specials throughout the day. We will have for sale a huge selection of dart frogs bred by us, a large assortment of tropical plants; just in from Black Jungle, fruity fly culturing supplies, fruit flies, other feeder insects and lots of other goodies. Drinks and snacks will be served as well! We hope to see you. 


Thanks
Amanda & Greg Sihler

AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies

[email protected]


----------



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello,
I know this is an old thread but I figured I'd chime in here as it's a bit specialized as to who reads this. I am working with Bakhuis and Leuc and looking for local sale/trade options. I have a good quantity of both morph and all healthy and well established. I hope you all had a great Thanks Giving Day!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I've got some FG amazonicas available for sale or trade in Tucson. I'm pretty sure the standard Imis are feeding too, so I assume I'll have some of those in the future.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got at least 3 Chazuta Imitators growing up in Bromeliad axles.

Good frogs nearby! 

s


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmm im glad to see the dart frog scene in AZ is still going strong, im not gonna lie im getting the itch to get back in.... ive got this exo 24x36x18 staring at me in the garage.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I know I'm reviving my ancient thread but since you are all here then I figured it will be the best place to post ...

I will be looking for a few thumbnail frogs for my exo-terra tank I am constructing now. I won't be purchasing them really soon, but possibly in the next few months. I really don't know what exact species I want to go with though. Let me know what you might have available so I can read up on the options.

Thanks guys!
Mark


----------

